# Color variations of tubes, bands and latex sheets



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

Looking for guidance on the prevalent varieties of tube and band materials that are colored.

I do not think I am asking about TheraBand as I recognize the color variations relate to the dimensions of the material. Please advise if this is not correct.

Are there performance differences between different color variations of the same dimensional materials from the same source?

For example: If I buy 2040 tubing am I likely to get better performance from a particular color of that product?

I am mostly using Chinese and Cambodian sourced tubing.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I often buy pure amber latex just because I don't see how color additives can improve the latex performance and don't worry much about the effects of sunlight on my tubes.

That said, my experience has convinced me to expect as much variation between batches of the same color as between batches with different colors.

In other words, I can't tell a difference between amber, red or black Dankung 1632, or black or amber 2040, or amber or red 1745. Others may have different experience.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The colour is just an additive used by the manufacturer to differentiate their own product lines. I doubt it really makes much difference. Quality would depend more on the latex itself, not the added colour. For me, colour is a not a factor. I just use the rated thickness as a guide with a realistic expectation that performance, stiffness, elongation etc. will vary between manufacturers and between batches even.


----------

